# Apistogramma Caetei



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Finally got a few good shots. Only 1 of the female but the male was out struttin' his stuff this evening.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am liking those ones! Mac....

The blue cheeks and the orange is really sweet looking.. Very nice fish


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice pics and nice looking fish


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks  

I posted them at Apistogramma.com and someone on there said he doesn't think they are A. Caetei, He thinks they are A. sp 'Rotpunkt'

What do you think?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Funny you should say that. I just checked my books on Apistos. It's true they do not look like Catae. But they were sold to me as Catae and could be a regional variarion of the speceis. Anyhow they are much more colourfull than Catae. Hope they spawn for you.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing yet. The one female pictured above is in breeding colouration and has been since I put her in the tank. The other bigger female sometimes gets that colouration but for the most part is dull yellowish brown. The male just has no interest in them unfortunately. The odd time he lets one of them into his cave but usually chases them away. 

I have CO2 going now so that should lower pH slightly. Maybe that will help.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice looking apistos. I hope they breed for you


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks. They did finally spawn. Details here...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1148


----------

